# 111MiB for Handbook, FAQ, articles and "more"



## hruodr (Jun 24, 2019)

Is it not an exageration?


```
# pkg info  en-freebsd-doc
en-freebsd-doc-53120,1
Name           : en-freebsd-doc
Version        : 53120,1
Installed on   : Mon Jun 24 09:29:33 2019 UTC
Origin         : misc/freebsd-doc-en
Architecture   : FreeBSD:11:*
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : misc docs
Licenses       : BSD2CLAUSE
Maintainer     : [email]doceng@FreeBSD.org[/email]
WWW            : UNKNOWN
Comment        : Documentation from the FreeBSD Documentation Project
Options        :
        HTML           : on
        HTML_SPLIT     : on
        PDF            : on
        PS             : on
        TXT            : on
Annotations    :
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 111MiB
Description    :
The whole documentation set from the FreeBSD Documentation Project:
Handbook, FAQ, articles and more.
```


----------



## hukadan (Jun 24, 2019)

Do you really need all possible options ? By default, only *HTML_SPLIT* and *PDF* are *on* (see here). I guess it would save some space.


----------



## tommiie (Jun 24, 2019)

A couple of PDF documents totalling 30-40 MiB does not sound too much too me. I would guess PS is about the same size as PDF so that would total 60-80 MiB then. Add in twice the amount for the HTML pages and a little less for all TXT files, and you quickly go to 111 MiB. Either way, 111 MiB of documentation does not sound too much to me.


----------



## hruodr (Jun 24, 2019)

I install from packages and have no alternative.

It is enough to have each document in its original format and the program to read it (less, w3m, gv). In principle that
would be not more than a handful MB.

But all this comes from the ideology that documentation should be written in an unreadable abstract bloated format able to be translated with bloated programs with a lot of dependencies to every format in world and that each document should be offered in each possible format.


----------



## malavon (Jun 24, 2019)

hukadan said:


> Do you really need all possible options ? By default, only *HTML_SPLIT* and *PDF* are *on* (see here). I guess it would save some space.


Had to take a look at this, right below that line there's this:

```
# if PACKAGE_BUILDING=yes, enable all of $AVAILABLEFORMATS.
.if defined(PACKAGE_BUILDING)
OPTIONS_DEFAULT+=    ${AVAILABLEFORMATS}
.endif
```


----------



## hukadan (Jun 24, 2019)

malavon said:


> Had to take a look at this, right below that line


I was not aware of the *PACKAGE_BUILDING* option. It seems weird to me to have packages that have options different from the default ones.


----------



## hruodr (Jun 24, 2019)

tommiie said:


> 111 MiB of documentation does not sound too much to me



You mean, 111 MiB is not too much in US$, or really that it is appropriate for the documentation offered?


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 25, 2019)

Sounds like trolling...


----------



## tommiie (Jun 25, 2019)

Zirias said:


> Sounds like trolling...


After hruodr's last reply, it does indeed.


----------

